# Stripped Studs and Lug Nuts. HELP!



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

Well, I have a 1990 sentra and I stripped/snaped all eight of my front wheel studs (Please don't ask how) and I need some advice on how to replace them. Is it nessesary to disassemble the entire front assembly to access the studs? I am at a loss here so any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

i think you can hammer them..., looking at my bible i think you may be able to get them out, 

if not youll have to take the big nut in the middle off and take the hub assembly off (its a 30MM socket if it comes to that)


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

p.s. you have to loosen them counter-clockwise...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I think you just whack them out with a hammer.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

IIRC how one of those is set up, you would do it like this.
1. Remove wheel
2. Remove caliper (just unbolt it, dont remove the brake line)
3. Remove rotor
4. Hammer them through from the front side
5. Insert new ones from back side
6. Draw the new ones through using a lug nut and a stack of washers on the front side. Place the washers on the stud, then a nut and tighten down untill the stud bottoms out on the back side. Using an impact gun makes it quicker and easier, but you can do it the old fashion way.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

P.s front hub nuts are 32mm not 30mm... those 30 are in the back !! .... also , if you dont have a 32mm you can use 1 1/4 inch
is the same !!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

IIRC, You dont have to unbolt the hub. Maybe I am wrong or I have done this way to many times on GM vehicles  

It might be a tight fit, but sometimes if you wiggle the stud around and/or turn the hub to to a "just right" position you can get them in.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

when you finally get the stripped studs out and are ready to put in the new ones, put them in the hole, thread a lug nut on, and tighten it. This will pull the stud through the hole and in place. Since it is a tension fit, you will probably have to do it this way... I wouldnt suggest using a hammer to install the new ones.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> *when you finally get the stripped studs out and are ready to put in the new ones, put them in the hole, thread a lug nut on, and tighten it. This will pull the stud through the hole and in place. Since it is a tension fit, you will probably have to do it this way... I wouldnt suggest using a hammer to install the new ones. *


Was I not clear enough?  j/k Doing it this way is the best AFAIK


> 6. Draw the new ones through using a lug nut and a stack of washers on the front side. Place the washers on the stud, then a nut and tighten down untill the stud bottoms out on the back side. Using an impact gun makes it quicker and easier, but you can do it the old fashion way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

Thank you all for your help. 

I allready tried to dismantle the studs from the outside--It didn't work. On the 1990 models there is not enough clearance between the hub and the splash guard/bearing assembly to get them out. I found that one must remove and disassemble the entire knuckle in order to access the studs. This is far beyond my capabilities (seeing that I lack the proper tools, time, and experiance) so I was forced to pay a mechanic to replace them for me. While I'm at it I will have the car re-booted as well.

Thanks for you help--and Oh yeah--Make sure that BEFORE installing new lugs that the thread pattern is the same.  

Hint: the thread pattern on Kia lugs are different then the thread pattern on nissan sentra's.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

EXPLOSIVE said:


> *
> Hint: the thread pattern on Kia lugs are different then the thread pattern on nissan sentra's.  *


 Did you try to put Kia lugs on the Sentra??


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> * Did you try to put Kia lugs on the Sentra??  *


Yup.  My buddy drives a Kia and he decided to sell has wheels and the tuner style lugs... You can most likely put the rest of the story together.....


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Was I not clear enough?  j/k Doing it this way is the best AFAIK *


Lol. I dunno what happened there.


----------

